# 2007 Sentra sudden exhaust noise



## AmyBebe (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok guys maybe 1 of you can help a girl out. I was checking my fluids & looking under hood trying to find my transmission fluid w/my dad & now today my exhaust sounds like crap. Is there anything we could of loosened (hose/vacuum) that would cause this noise or do I just have an exhaust leak that got very loud overnight? I thought I heard a hissing noise when he was moving crap around but I know nothing honestly. PLEASE HELP A GIRL OUT!


----------



## AmyBebe (Feb 16, 2012)

*Whole exhaust rusted!*

Well my pipe completely broke yesterday while driving. Apparently my entire exhaust system is rusted already, pretty crappy since it is only an 07. Never buying a Nissan again. The exhaust is bad, the car whines after driving for more than 30 minutes, the tire pressure monitor system is broken, replaced too much already, POS!
Me being under the hood right before the leak. . well just happened that way I guess.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow sorry to hear that..have you found the transmission fluid though?


----------



## AmyBebe (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes, it was what I thought it was, just didn't know it had a trick to getting the stick out! I was hoping low fluid was causing the whining but it's not fluid is fine.


----------



## ham4kingjay (Aug 20, 2012)

*Nissan sentra 2.0s problems*

would you guys happen to know whats wrong with my car? im driving down the freeway & all of a sudden the speedometer starts going down & the car just stops working? its a 2007 sentra 2.0s


----------

